# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  ip camera.

## kostas-21

Αγορασα προσφατα μια ipκαμερα απο κινα.Μαρκα sricam sp 012..Κατω το καρτελακι εχει ενα αριθμο (ταυτοτητα της καμερας) και id kai pass.Με αυτα τα στοιχεια δεν μπορω να δω την καμερα μεσω LAN.
Καποτε με καποιον τροπο, μπορεσα να αλλαξω την ip και την πορτα της καμερας,αλλα παλι με αυτα τα στοιχεια δεν φαινεται μεσω LAN.
Κατεβασα ενα προγρταμματακι p2p id finder,αλλα η καμερα αυτη δεν φαινεται πουθενα.Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει πανω  σ'αυτό?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## lepouras

μεταφέρθηκε στην σωστή κατηγορία.

----------


## xlife

http://cd.ipcam.so/index_en.html Θα σου πει οτι ο ιστότοπος έχει κακόβουλα προγράμματα κτλ αλλα είναι ο "επίσημος" ιστότοπος για τον τύπο της κάμερας σου (μάλλον)

----------


## kostas-21

Κωστα,πραγματι μου λεει οτι ο στοτοπος που προκειται να επισκυτειτε.κλ.λπ.Πως θα το ξεπερασω αυτο? Ξερεις?Επισης ,σχετικα με το  activex  και εκει εχω προβλημα.

----------


## xlife

Πατας το συνθετες κατω κατω (αν θυμαμαι καλα γτ μπαινω απο κινητο) κ μετα επισκεψη στον ιστοτοπο παρ ολα αυτα( η κατι τετοιο). Αυτα που σου λεω δεν ειναι κουμπακια άλλα υπογραμισμενα. Με τα active x κ επειδη μιλαμε για καμερες μαλλον εννοεις οτι πρεπςι να πας στον πινακα ελεγχου ιδιοτητες ιντερνετ. Στην καρτελα ασφαλεια πατας προσαρμοσμενη κ τσεκαρεις το ενεργοποιηση στο "εγκατασταση ανυπογραφου περιεχομενου active x"  η τελος παντων καπως ετσι.

----------


## kostas-21

Θα προσπαθησω

----------


## bigri

Package Contents: 1 x 720P Wireless IP Camera, 1 x Power Adapter, 1 x English User Manual, 1 x Bracket, 2 x Mounting Screw 

Διαβάζουμε και το εγχειριδιο ίσως να βοηθήσει γιά αυτο το δίνουν ?????


http://www.gearbest.com/ip-cameras/pp_330677.html

----------


## kostas-21

Βασιλη,αυτο το λινκ  πιο πανω το εχω δει.Εγω  βλεπω εφαρμογη  μονο για κινητα.Για windows δεν ειδα.Ισως δεν προσεξα καλά.Εαν εσυ ειδες κατι τετοιο,πες μου.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Είπες: "μπορεσα να αλλαξω την ip και την πορτα της καμερας". Αν το έκανες αυτό τότε δοκίμασε με τον αγαπημένο σου φυλλομετρητή - browser να επισκεφτείς την IP της κάμερας με αυτή τη μορφή:
*
http://διεύθυνση_IP_κάμερας:πόρτα/
*
Παράδειγμα:
*
http://127.0.0.1:80/


*Αν έχει όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό τότε δοκίμασε:

*http://όνομα_χρήστη:κωδικός@διεύθυνση_IP_κάμερας:πόρτα/

*Παράδειγμα:*

http://admin:admin@127.0.0.1:80/

*Φυσιολογικά θα μπορείς να "δεις" την κάμερα μέσα από το δίκτυο αφού ξέρεις την IP. Αν δεν μπορείς να "δεις" έτσι την κάμερα δοκίμασε αυτό: https://www.ispyconnect.com/man.aspx?n=Sricam# αν και λογικά για Windows φτάνει μόνο ο φυλλομετρητής ( browser ).

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## kostas-21

Free Enegy Καλημέρα,ετσι το ψαχνω: http:192.168.1.6:2226 δεν βγαινει τιποτε. Το αλλο:http:admin:admin@........δεν το εδοκιμασα.Θα και το παρακατω τι μου λέει.

----------


## SV1JRT

1) Τι IP έχει το PC σου ?
2) Τι IP έβαλες στην camera ?
3) Τι PORT έβαλες στην camera ?
4) ΠΩΣ συνδέεται η camera με το PC σου ?
5) Εχει κουμπί "RESET" η camera ?

.

----------


## kostas-21

εδοκιμασα ολες τις δυνατοτητες που μου προτεινατε,αλλα δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα.
ΘΑ δω τι θα κανω.

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη,αυτα που αναφερεις πιο πανω τα εχω υποψιν μου. pc ip .192.168.1.2
στην καμερα εβαλα: 192.168.1.5- 6--
Στην καμερα εβαλα: 2226,14170.κ.λ.π.
Η καμερα συνδεεται με καλωδιο,οχι wifi.
Η καμερα εχει κουμπι reset.το εχω πατησει 2-3 φορες.Την ip και την πορτα που εβαλα,την ειδα σε μερικα σαιτ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Στο ping απαντάει το IP της κάμερας ??

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη, εξηγησε μου αναλυτικα τι εννοεις ping?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη, εξηγησε μου αναλυτικα τι εννοεις ping?



Το ΠΡΩΤΟ τέστ για να δείς αν έχεις σύνδεση με ένα δικτυακό μηχάνημα, είναι να ανοίξεις ένα "Command Prompt" ή "Γραμμή εντολών" στα ελληνικά (μέσα στον φάκελο "Accessories" ή "Βοηθήματα" και να εκτελέσεις την εντολή "ping <target IP>" όπου "target ip" είναι το IP τηε συσκευής που θέλεις να δείς αν έχεις επικοινωνία. Αν στα αποτελέσματα δείς κάτι σαν "ping timeout" ή "host unreachable", τότε ΔΕΝ έχεις ρυθμίσει σωστά το IP της κάμερας.

.

----------


## vasilllis

Εσυ εβαλες ip στην καμερα;
Στο ρουτερ βλεπεις συσκευη με αυτη την ip?
Οι πόρτες ειναι νωρις ακομα για ανοιγμα,αρχικα πρεπει να την δεις στο εσωτερικο δικτυο.ουτε στον explorer φαινεται ε;μπορεις να μας στειλεις καποια φωτο με τις ρυθμισεις που εχεις κανει;καποιες οδηγίες ισως;εστω το ταμπελακι που εχει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

http://www.advanced-ip-scanner.com/gr/

Δωρεάν πρόγραμμα για να ψάξεις το τοπικό δίκτυο σου για την κάμερα. Αν λειτουργεί σωστά θα πρέπει να φανεί εδώ. Με ποιό όνομα δεν ξέρω αλλά *πρέπει* να φανεί. Αν δεν φαίνεται με αυτό το πρόγραμμα τότε μπορεί να συμβαίνουν τα εξής:

Η κάμερα δεν είναι συνδεμένη στο router. Δοκίμασε να την συνδέσεις ενσύρματα, με καλώδιο δηλαδή.Η κάμερα είναι συνδεμένη αλλά δεν έχει σωστές ρυθμίσεις.
Κάνε reset την κάμερα. Αν δεν λέει το βιβλιαράκι οδηγιών πως γίνεται αυτό μια καλή υπόθεση θα ήταν να κρατήσεις πατημένο το κουμπί reset για τουλάχιστον 10 δευτερόλεπτα ή να ξεκινήσεις την κάμερα με πατημένο το reset και μετά από 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα να το αφήσεις. Ένα reset ( λογικά ) θα επαναφέρει τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις. Όταν το κάνεις αυτό τότε τρέξε το ( σύνδεσμος εδώ )  πρόγραμμα από την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για να "δεις" την κάμερα.Η κάμερα είναι χαλασμένη. ( Δεν γίνεται τίποτα για αυτό. Επέστρεψέ την. )

Αν η κάμερα φανεί με το πρόγραμμα που σου έδειξα ( βίντεο οδηγός για το πως να χρησιμοποιήσεις το πρόγραμμα εδώ )σημείωσε την IP και το port που θα σου δείξει. Τότε δοκίμασε να συνδεθείς με τον φυλλομετρητή ( browser ). Αν γνωρίζεις την IP και το port και δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς με τον φυλλομετρητή τότε πολύ πιθανόν να χρειάζεσαι κάποιο πρόγραμμα ( ίσως κάποιο ActiveX, υπόθεση κάνω ) και ο φυλλομετρητής λόγω ασφάλειας το απορρίπτει και δεν το εγκαθιστά. Στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα υπάρχει και ένα Smart Upgrade Tool ( σύνδεσμος εδώ ) για αναβάθμιση του firmware της κάμερας στη τελευταία έκδοση.

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσουν αυτά έστω και λίγο  :Smile:

----------


## kostas-21

Free Energy,κατεβασα πριν απο λιγο το προγραμμα και μου εδειξε την ip για τις συσκευες που εχω,πχ,υπολ,εκτυπωτης,και μια ip 192.168.1.5,αλλα χωρις καμμια πορτα.Μου εδειξε ενα αριθμο mac. Δεν μου λεει ονομα,εταιρεια κ.λ.π.Εγω θα ηθελα και την πορτα.Αλλα δεν φαινεται πουθενα.
Μπορεις να μου πεις εαν υπαρχει τροπος να μου δειξει και την πορτα?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ανοίγεις μια γραμμή εντολών ( CMD Command Prompt ) και γράφεις *netstat /a* αυτό θα σου δείξει όλες τις IP στη μορφή: *ip:port* Ψάξε σε αυτή τη λίστα για την ip της κάμερας και θα δείς στο τέλος της και το port.

----------


## xlife

Απο το λινκ που σου ειχα δωσει εχει προγραμμα που βρισκει την καμερα μονο καθως και προγραμμα που κανει καταγραφη χωρις να ανοιξεις τον εξπλορερ. Λογικα ειναι και για τη δικη σου καμερα γτ ειναι ολοιδια με τις δικες μου. Σημερα το ξαναεγκατεστησα για αλλη μια καμερα

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Απο το λινκ που σου ειχα δωσει εχει προγραμμα που βρισκει την καμερα μονο καθως και προγραμμα που κανει καταγραφη χωρις να ανοιξεις τον εξπλορερ. Λογικα ειναι και για τη δικη σου καμερα γτ ειναι ολοιδια με τις δικες μου. Σημερα το ξαναεγκατεστησα για αλλη μια καμερα



Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόγραμμα του πρότεινα κι εγώ. Επειδή όμως δεν έχω αυτή την κάμερα υπέθεσα ότι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει  την IP. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το πρόγραμμα την βρίσκει μόνο του; Αν ναι τότε  ακόμη καλύτερα! Αν όμως το πρόγραμμα βρίσκει μόνο του την κάμερα αλλά τώρα ...δεν τη βρίσκει τότε κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την κάμερα ( :Wink: . Υπόθεση κάνω. Ίσως πρέπει να γίνει επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## xlife

Ναι το προγραμμα βρισκει μονο την καμερα. Παρ ολα αυτα η καμερα εχει ενα uid το οποιο μπορει να χρησιμοποιησει απευθειας στην εφαρμογη αντροιντ χωρις να μπλεχτει με IP και πορτες. Δουλευει περιπου οπως το p2p. Ομως χωρις να θελω να θιξω το παληκαρι που ανοιξε το θεμα, δεν ξερω αν θα καταφερει κατι μιας και υπαρχει αγνοια ακομη κ για το  Ping. Πιστευω παντως οτι με ρισετ κ με το προγραμμα ολα ειναι απλα γτ αυτες οι καμερες παιρνουν IP απο το  dhcp

----------


## xlife

Και η προρυθμισμενη πορτα πρεπει να ειναι η 81... Οποτε μετα το ρισετ http://192.168.x.x:81 οπου χ τα σωστα νουμερα για την καμερα

----------


## kostas-21

Κωστα,αυτο το προγραμμα, το ειχα παλια για wanscam p2p cameras.Το εδοκιμασα αλλα δεν φαινεται καμια καμερα.Συγκεκριμενα χρησιμοποιεις    το ip camera finder.Ενα αλλο που εδοκιμασα μου βρισκει καμερα με τα εξης στοιχεια.rtsp://192.168.5:5Η δικη μου καμερα δεν εχει uid.Αυτο το εχουν νομιζω οι wanscam cameras.
Οσο για το ping,το ειχα χρησιμοποισει παλια,πρι 2 χρονια, στα vista.και ειχα ξεχασει.

----------


## kostas-21

Free ENERGY, Το προγραμμα που μου προτεινες το κατεβασα,ειναι πολυ καλο,ευρηκε ολες τις συσκευες που εχω, με ip Kai mac.Μου δειχνει την εξης ip για την καμερα:rtsp://192.168.1.5:554.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Για να δούμε που έχουμε φτάσει μέχρι τώρα.


Η IP της κάμερας είναι γνωστή, όπως και το port.Το προγραμμα το οποίο έδειξε ο xlife ( όχι μια αλλά δυο φορές ... ) δεν δουλεύει ή δεν "βλέπει" την κάμερα.Προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς στην κάμερα και κάτι σου λέει για ένα ActiveX και δεν το εγκαθιστά.

Αυτά είναι σωστά;
Αν δηλαδή πρέπει σώνει και καλά να δεις την κάμερα μέσα από τον φυλλομετρητή τότε είναι θέμα εγκατάστασης του αντίστοιχου ActiveX και ( με κάποιο τρόπο... ) αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί. Πρέπει όμως να σιγουρευτούμε ότι το πρόγραμμα που σου είπε ο xlife δεν βλέπει την κάμερα. Γιατί αν όντως την βλέπεις από εκεί τι θες και μπερδεύεσαι με ActiveX;

----------


## kostas-21

Free Energy.Σημερα το απογευμα,πριν απο 1ωρα, το ping μου εδειξε οτι ο υπολ.επικοινωνει με την καμερα.
Μετα ,ανοιγοντας το ispy, ξαφνικα βλεπω την καμερα να μου δειχνει αντικειμενα του σπιτιου μου.Μου δειχνει :http:192.168.1.5:5000 , ή rtsp://192.168.1.5:554.
Με αυτες τις  ip δεν μπορω να δω την καμερα,ουτε απο τον υπολ.με win 10,ουτε απο τον αλλον με win 7.
Με εκεινα τα activex  εχω προβλημα,παρα τις αλλαγες που εκανα.Αν  μπορεσουμε να λυσουμε το προβλημα με το activex.Περιμενω προτασεις σ'αυτο.

----------


## xlife

Για να δεις την καμερα δοκιμαζεις με internet explorer και οχι με opera chrome κτλ. Το δεύτερο ειναι οτι βάζεις κ το http:// πριν την διεύθυνση. Το βασικο ομως ειναι ο internet explorer

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Για να δεις την καμερα δοκιμαζεις με internet explorer και οχι με opera chrome κτλ. Το δεύτερο ειναι οτι βάζεις κ το http:// πριν την διεύθυνση. Το βασικο ομως ειναι ο internet explorer



Αυτό που γράφει ο xlife πρέπει να το προσέξεις! ActiveX *δεν δουλεύει* σε κανένα άλλο *εκτός από* Internet Explorer.

----------


## kostas-21

Ναι εδοκιμασα και με ΙΕ,αλλα τιποτε.Το ActivX  το κατεβαζω συνεχεια και δεν ανοιγει. Εκανα μια ρυθμιση στο ιΕ,οπως προτεινει η εταιρεια novatron, και θα δω πραγματικα εαν δουλευει.Εχω αγορασει και απο αυτους καμερες....FOSCAN.Καλες τις βρισκω.

----------


## SV1JRT

Αν έχεις windows 8 ή 10, ΔΕΝ δουλεύει ούτε με Internet explorer το συγκεκριμένο ActiveX.
Είναι φτιαγμένο για windows XP και με το ζόρι δούλευε μέχρι τα Win7 !!
Αυτά είναι τα (γνωστά) προβλήματα με τις φτηνιάρικες κάμερες.
ΜΟΝΟ με πρόγραμμα για IP camera θα την δεις, μετά από αρκετές ρυθμίσεις.
Ψάξε στον γούγλη για δωρεάν πρόγραμμα για IP κάμερες και δοκίμασε μερικά, μέχρι να βρεις κάποιο να σου αρέσει.

.

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη,σ¨αυτον τον υπολογιστη εχω το Win.7. στον αλλον υπολ.εχω το win 10.Το ξερω,εκει δεν δουλευει με τιποτε.Αν δουλευει στα win 7,τοτε θα κατεβασω το activeX για τα 7ρια.Θα δω τι θα κανω.
Μπορω να επαναφερω τα vista που ειχα πριν?

----------


## kostas-21

Σχετικα με την καμερα.Λειτουργια ping.απεσταλεντα πακετα 4,ληφθεντα 4,απωλεια 0.
programm advaced ip camera 192.168.1.5.δεν αναγνωριζεται ως εσωτερικη ή εξωτερικη εντολη.
Δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαινει.Το προγραμμα της καμερας  βλεπει ip:192.168.1.5:1478
Τα αλλα προγραμματα πυ εχρησιμοποιησα  βλεπουν ip: 192.168.1.5:554
 ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ.

----------


## kostas-21

Free Energy,εσυ που εισαι κοντα ,να κανονισουμε να στην φερω στην Θασ-νικη να της ριξεις  μια ματια.
τηλ:2331064534

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη,εχεις κανενα καλο να μου προτεινεις?Το iSPY,το εχω ηδη κατεβασει.
Σας κανω γνωστο οτι εδιαβασα με προσοχη σχετικα με την καμερα και λεει¨:Μονο τα win7 kai ta xp υποστηριζουν την καμερα.
Δευτερο.Με την ip,λενε οι οδηγιες οτι δεν μπορω να δω και να μπω στο μενου της καμερας.
Μα και με URL διευθυνση δεν την βλεπω,ουτε με διευθυνση onvif poy moy deinei.
Με λιγα λογια εμπλεξαμε.

----------


## draco1

Την δοκίμασες με linux ;

----------


## FreeEnergy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbUVAod_Ej4

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη,εχεις κανενα καλο να μου προτεινεις?Το iSPY,το εχω ηδη κατεβασει.
> Σας κανω γνωστο οτι εδιαβασα με προσοχη σχετικα με την καμερα και λεει¨:Μονο τα win7 kai ta xp υποστηριζουν την καμερα.
> Δευτερο.Με την ip,λενε οι οδηγιες οτι δεν μπορω να δω και να μπω στο μενου της καμερας.
> Μα και με URL διευθυνση δεν την βλεπω,ουτε με διευθυνση onvif poy moy deinei.
> Με λιγα λογια εμπλεξαμε.



ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν είπες τόσες μέρες ότι η κάμερα είναι ONVIF ??
Δοκίμασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το πρόγραμμα.
Αν δεν έχει ακριβώς το μοντέλο της κάμερας σου, δοκίμασε μερικά μέχρι να δουλέψει..

----------


## kostas-21

draco,δεν εκανα δοκιμη με Linux.Δος μου κανενα λινγκ να το κατεβασω.

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη,η καμερα ειναι Sricam ,SP .012.

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτηρη, για να κατεβασω αυτο το προγραμμα,μου ζηταει πρωτα εγγραφη και αριθμο καρτας για να δει εαν η καρτα ειναι εγκυρη.Ναι αλλα η καρτες λογω καπιταλ κοντρολς δεν ισχυουν και επομενως θα απορριφθει οποιαδηποτε αποπειρα συναλλαγης.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη, για να κατεβασω αυτο το προγραμμα,μου ζηταει πρωτα εγγραφη και αριθμο καρτας για να δει εαν η καρτα ειναι εγκυρη.Ναι αλλα η καρτες λογω καπιταλ κοντρολς δεν ισχυουν και επομενως θα απορριφθει οποιαδηποτε αποπειρα συναλλαγης.



Εεεε ??
Εγώ το είχα κατεβάσει δωρεάν (πριν ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ καιρό).
Τέλος πάντων, δες αν βρεις άλλο πρόγραμμα που να υποστηρίζει ONVIF.

.

----------


## kostas-21

ΕκατεβασΑ  το ONVIF DEVICE MANAGER v2.2.2.250, βλεπω την καμερα, αλλα δεν λειτουργει το ptz, καιδεν βλεπω ρυθμισεις alarm και αποστολη e-mail. ξερει καποιος τι γινεται με αυτα? Υποστηριζονται απο το προγραμμα?

----------


## SV1JRT

> ΕκατεβασΑ  το ONVIF DEVICE MANAGER v2.2.2.250, βλεπω την καμερα, αλλα δεν λειτουργει το ptz, καιδεν βλεπω ρυθμισεις alarm και αποστολη e-mail. ξερει καποιος τι γινεται με αυτα? Υποστηριζονται απο το προγραμμα?



Η κάμερα έχει PTZ ?
Αν δεν έχει η κάμερα, πως να το υποστηρίξει το πρόγραμμα ?
Ρυθμίσεις alarm, τι εννοείς ?
Ανάλογα το πρόγραμμα έχει και διαφορετικά αλάρμ.

----------


## kostas-21

Ναι Σωτηρη,η καμερα εχει PTZ. Ενεργοποιηση αλαρμ με την ανιχνευση κινησης και αποστολη e-mail, οπως εχουυν ολες οι καμερες.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ναι Σωτηρη,η καμερα εχει PTZ. Ενεργοποιηση αλαρμ με την ανιχνευση κινησης και αποστολη e-mail, οπως εχουυν ολες οι καμερες.



Είσαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ σίγουρος ότι η κάμερα έχει PTZ ?
Στο site της εταιρείας ΕΔΩ δεν γράφει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ για "PTZ CONTROL".
Το μόνο που γράφει είναι:  Pan:355°, Tilt: 90°
Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι εννοεί ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑ της κάμερας και ΟΧΙ μηχανοκίνητο χειρισμό της κάμερας απο το πρόγραμμα.
(Εντάξει, έχω δει και χειρότερες κοροϊδίες από τους κινέζους).

----------


## kostas-21

Λες  να ειναι ετσι?  Αν θυμαμαι καλα με το iSPY, εδουλεψε το ptz.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,θα το ξανακοιταξω.
Επισης,οταν την συνδεω στο ρευμα,περιστρεφεται μονη της 350 μοιρες οριζοντιως και 90 μοιρες καθετως.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Λες  να ειναι ετσι?  Αν θυμαμαι καλα με το iSPY, εδουλεψε το ptz.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,θα το ξανακοιταξω.
> Επισης,οταν την συνδεω στο ρευμα,περιστρεφεται μονη της 350 μοιρες οριζοντιως και 90 μοιρες καθετως.




Αααα.... ΟΚ τότε.
Αν κινείτε μόνη της στο άνοιγμα, τότε λογικά έχει μοτέρ και PTZ.
Επομένως πρέπει να βρεις τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στο πρόγραμμα. Η, αν δεν γίνετε με αυτό, βρες άλλο πρόγραμμα.

.

----------


## MacGyver

Για τους γνώστες: καμία δοκιμασμένη πρόταση για κάμερα σε λογική τιμή; (best value for money!)
Ενδιαφέρομαι για γωνία σε σκεπασμένη βεράντα, άρα για κίνηση 90 μοίρες αριστερά δεξιά και IR.
Και για σαλόνι με IR.

----------


## xlife

Οι bionics ειναι αρκετα καλες αλλα για εξω πρεπει να πας σε εξωτερικου χωρου. Οι bionics εχουν εφαρμογή κινητού υπαρχει και με 720 ανάλυση στα 50κατι ευρω (ψαξε για robocam 5)και εχουν pan till και το zoom δυστυχώς ειναι ψηφιακό. Καποια μείον τους ειναι πχ οτι μιλάνε που ειναι σπαστικό . Δεν κλείνει εντελώς αλλα μπορεις να κατεβάσεις την ένταση στο 1 που δεν ακούγεται καθόλου. Μετά απο αυτες πας σε foscam αλλα το 100αρικο το εχεις για πλακα

----------


## kostas-21

Σωτήρη.Καλημέρα.Με το δικοτης device viewer,κανω ρυθμισεις,αλλα δεν βλεπω την καμερα,δεν βλεπω εικονα καθολου δηλαδη.
Με τα αλλα προγραμματα,βλεπω εικονα,αλλα πρεπει να πληρωσεις για να εχεις ολες τις εφαρμογες.
Για αλλη καμερα,εκατεβασα το activeX και βλεπω εικονα με τον explorer.Αφου υπαρχει ο activex στον υπολογιστη,λογικα επρεπε να βλεπω εικονα και με αυτην την καμερα.Σε ζαλισα,αλλα,αυτο το προβλημα το εχω και με μια αλλη καμερα εξωτ.χωρου παλι sricam, την οποιαν εχω στη ακρη εδω και δυο χρονια.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη.Καλημέρα.Με το δικοτης device viewer,κανω ρυθμισεις,αλλα δεν βλεπω την καμερα,δεν βλεπω εικονα καθολου δηλαδη.
> Με τα αλλα προγραμματα,βλεπω εικονα,αλλα πρεπει να πληρωσεις για να εχεις ολες τις εφαρμογες.
> Για αλλη καμερα,εκατεβασα το activeX και βλεπω εικονα με τον explorer.Αφου υπαρχει ο activex στον υπολογιστη,λογικα επρεπε να βλεπω εικονα και με αυτην την καμερα.Σε ζαλισα,αλλα,αυτο το προβλημα το εχω και με μια αλλη καμερα εξωτ.χωρου παλι sricam, την οποιαν εχω στη ακρη εδω και δυο χρονια.



Αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα με τις φτηνιάρες κάμερες απ την κίνα.
Τις πληρώνεις τα μισά λεφτά, αλλά γ@μιέσαι να τις κάνεις να δουλέψουν.
Πάρ' το απόφαση. Σωστή και ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να κάνεις ποτέ με τέτοιες κάμερες.
Αφού βλέπεις εικόνα, μην το ψάχνεις άλλο.

.

----------


## Panoss

> Αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα με τις φτηνιάρες κάμερες απ την κίνα.



Ποιες προτείνεις;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ποιες προτείνεις;



Τι να σου πω... Δεν είμαι ειδικός. Εγώ στο σπίτι έβαλα hikvision και υσήχασα.

----------


## kostas-21

Εγω παντως βρισκω και τις Foscam και τις Wanscam καλες.Ειχα αγορασει καποτε τρεις wanscam καλες, οι δυο εξωτερικου χωρου αλλα εκαηκαν απο την ανοδο τασης της ΔΕΗ.Απο τοτε οσες Wanscam  εχω παραγγειλει ερχονται με προβληματα.Συνηθως δεν συνδεονται με το SMTP.GMAIL ,η δεν λειτουργει ο αισθητηρας κινησης.Οσο για τις FOSCAM,ειναι καλες,αλλα οσο κοστιζουν εδω κοστιζουν και στην Κινα. Εδω μαλλιστα,σου δινουν και ενα χρονο εγγυηση.
Παλαιοτερα ειχα αγορασει απο Αθηνα μια (κλωνος).Ακριβα,150 ευρω πριν 5-6 χρονια.Αλλα,δουλευει ακομη.Ολες εκαηκαν ,αυτη τιποτε.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Εγω παντως βρισκω και τις Foscam και τις Wanscam καλες*.Ειχα αγορασει καποτε τρεις wanscam καλες, οι δυο εξωτερικου χωρου *αλλα εκαηκαν απο την ανοδο τασης της ΔΕΗ.Απο τοτε οσες Wanscam  εχω παραγγειλει ερχονται με προβληματα.*Συνηθως δεν συνδεονται με το SMTP.GMAIL ,η δεν λειτουργει ο αισθητηρας κινησης.*Οσο για τις FOSCAM,ειναι καλες,αλλα οσο κοστιζουν εδω κοστιζουν και στην Κινα*. Εδω μαλλιστα,σου δινουν και ενα χρονο εγγυηση.
> Παλαιοτερα ειχα αγορασει απο Αθηνα μια (κλωνος).Ακριβα,150 ευρω πριν 5-6 χρονια.Αλλα,δουλευει ακομη.Ολες εκαηκαν ,αυτη τιποτε.



Ρε φίλε, μας δουλεύεις ?
Αφού όλες όσες αγοράζεις έχουν προβλήματα, *ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΕΣ* ότι είναι καλές ??

.

----------

vasilllis (17-07-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Εγω παντως βρισκω και τις Foscam και τις Wanscam καλες.Ειχα αγορασει καποτε τρεις wanscam καλες, οι δυο εξωτερικου χωρου αλλα εκαηκαν απο την ανοδο τασης της ΔΕΗ.



Οι κάμερες κάηκαν ή τα τροφοδοτικά τους;

----------


## kostas-21

Και οι καμερες και τα τροφοδοτικα τους.

----------


## kostas-21

Οταν λεμε καλες,εννοουμε τις λειτουργιες τους,τα μενου τους.Τωρα,αν πεφτει η ταση της ΔΕΗ αποτομα και ανεβαινει στα 280-300 βολτ,σε τι φταιει η καμερα. Τα τροφοδοτικα,πρεπει να εχουν ανοχη 0,5 βολτ.
Απο τοτε που εβαλα σταθεροποιητη Τασης,δεν εχω παθει ζημια.ΑΥΤΑ.

----------


## Panoss

Είχα την εντύπωση πως σε περίπτωση υπέρτασης καίγονται μόνο τα τροφοδοτικά κι όχι οι κάμερες.
Δεν ισχύει προφανώς, τουλάχιστον στη δική σου περίπτωση.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κακός σχεδιασμός του τροφοδοτικού ή αν είναι το φυσιολογικό.

----------


## kostas-21

Σε αλλη περιπτωση εχει καει η Καμερα,αλλα οχι το τροφοδοτικο.
βεβαια,παιζει ρολο η ποιοτητα του τροφοδοτικου.Αλλες εχουν ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο και αλλες εχουν κατι πιο προσεγμενο.Εχω ανοιξει μερικα και ειδα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οι κάμερες κάηκαν ή τα τροφοδοτικά τους;







> Και οι καμερες και τα τροφοδοτικα τους.







> Οταν λεμε καλες,εννοουμε τις λειτουργιες τους,τα μενου τους.Τωρα,αν πεφτει η ταση της ΔΕΗ αποτομα και ανεβαινει στα 280-300 βολτ,σε τι φταιει η καμερα. Τα τροφοδοτικα,πρεπει να εχουν ανοχη 0,5 βολτ.
> Απο τοτε που εβαλα σταθεροποιητη Τασης,δεν εχω παθει ζημια.ΑΥΤΑ.



Φίλε μου, όταν ένα μηχάνημα για να μην καεί, χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις και ολόκληρο σταθεροποιητή, και οι μισές λειτουργίες του ΔΕΝ παίζουν σωστά, ΔΕΝ το λες "καλό"....
"ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΠΑΖΑ" το λες, για να μην πω τίποτα πιο βαρύ !!!
Δηλαδή, μια κάμερα που δουλεύει χωρίς να καίγεται σε κάθε διακοπή τάσης και ΟΛΕΣ οι λειτουργίες της δουλεύουν ΣΩΣΤΑ, πώς θα την χαρακτήριζες ??

.

----------


## lepouras

> Δηλαδή, μια κάμερα που δουλεύει χωρίς να καίγεται σε κάθε διακοπή τάσης και ΟΛΕΣ οι λειτουργίες της δουλεύουν ΣΩΣΤΑ, πώς θα την χαρακτήριζες ??
> 
> .



Ακριβή???????????????? :Biggrin:

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δηλαδή, μια κάμερα που δουλεύει χωρίς να καίγεται σε κάθε διακοπή τάσης και ΟΛΕΣ οι λειτουργίες της δουλεύουν ΣΩΣΤΑ, πώς θα την χαρακτήριζες ??
> 
> .



Την κάμερα που πρέπει να βάλω αν δεν θέλω να έχω προβλήματα;

----------


## kostas-21

Ακριβη..........................

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Ακριβη..........................



Η σχωρεμένη η γιαγιά μου ( από την μεριά της μάνας μου! Αν και αυτό "της μάνας μου" ακούστηκε ...κάπως ) έλεγε:

"*Παλικάρι μου στη ζωή ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις*" και κουνόντας το κεφάλι της με νόημα ( λες κι εγώ καταλάβαινα... Το κατάλαβα φυσικά πολύ αργότερα! ): "*Φτηνά να πληρώνεις τις γυναίκες και το κρασί. Και τα δυο τις πιο πολλές φορές είναι παζαρίσια*1"

1. https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/παζαρίσιος

----------


## kostas-21

Πιστευω οτι οι ακριβες καμερες δεν χαλανε τοσο ευκολα.Θα εχουν καποια προστασια στην ανοδο της  τασης.

----------

